# Norcold 110V heater element



## bryan75411 (Feb 6, 2005)

My refrigerator was only working in LP mode when I bought my 5W, and while troubleshooting, I found a blown 5A fuse in the rear of the fridge, replacing it - it blows again......anyhow, I ended up finding that the AC heater element has a ground short, but I cannot for the life of me find a way to remove it!  :angry:  It is stuck pretty badly, maybe a little rust holding it in.  There is a tube beside it that was originally intended for a 12V heater element - can I just buy a new AC element and drop in the other tube?  Or is there some trick to removing the original

Norcold 682 BK refrigerator


----------



## wasatchmtnatvr (Feb 6, 2005)

Norcold 110V heater element

Yes your frig has a 2c female socket. Just buy p.n.621702 norcold element or generic match and slide it in socket. Good luck.


----------



## bryan75411 (Feb 7, 2005)

Norcold 110V heater element

Thanks, wasatchmtnatvr - I thought that was the case, but wasn't sure


----------

